# Ranch signs for LGD owners



## Goatress

I bought a few for my place and some others that I can't find now (the link to them). Anyhow, not a bad idea, lets people know what you have on your place.

http://www.anatoliandog.org/anatolianlgd-sign.htm


----------



## horsepoor21

Thankyou for sharing !


----------



## Oregon Julie

My husbands son worked for a sign company for a while and we had him make us a sign in red with white lettering that said "No Trespassing, Livestock Guardian Dogs On Duty". We posted it on our gate and figured it was fair warning. Anyone who wants to mess with 3 Kuvasz, 3 Anatolians, and 2 1/2 Kuv 1/2 ASD is welcome to hope the fence


----------



## ONG2

Thanks I have bookmarked the page.


----------



## SilverFlame819

I've actually seen these signs in use before and I LOVE them! It tells me that the owners are responsible, and warns outsiders that there is a guard dog on duty without having the infamous picture of the drool-slinging vicious German Shepherd that said "WARNING: Guard Dog On DUTY!"

It's a lovely way, in my opinion, of showing that you have a dog on guard without broadcasting him as a murdering lunatic.

Another thing I like about the signs...

There have been many stories over the ages of the concerned (but unknowing) neighbor down the road seeing a dog loose in your field with your flock and shooting him "for you" without realizing that you put him there.

Two big, big thumbs up for these signs!!

When I see them, I smile. Good dog. Good owner. Kind way to warn people about jumping your fence as well.


----------



## Hexe

Let me start this post by stating that I'm not completely sure how your signs read, BUT - please be aware that by posting anything along the lines of having a dog on "duty" may open you up to a lawsuit in case of a bite. 
By posting that you have a dog (and you don't want people coming in), you are advertising that you know that your dog may bite, this can be used to show that you were aware of your dog's "vicious" tendencies. This applys also if it is clear that the person is doing this a) just to sue you or b) was attempting to steal livestock, etc. 

For liability reasons it is better to post "no trespassing" signs only. 

This may not apply in all states, but it does apply in "politically correct" ones and there have been $$ judgements made and enforced against dog owners (LGD included).

Don't shoot the messenger, just sayin'.


----------



## Goatress

I am aware of that, and I discussed that very thing with my insurance guy and that was precisely why he approved of using these signs because they do NOT infer my dogs bite or are vicious. They simply tell you there are working dogs here - don't disturb them. They're working. "Working" does not imply vicious. Anyhow he approved it.... Hexe if you'd click on the link you could have read the sign yourself, and what they said.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

I think this kind of sign is justifiable - preventing visitors from distracting a working dog in the same way they wouldn't (or shouldn't) approach and pet a guide dog for the blind. Not to mention those who pack greasy treats to chum every dog they see. How else are they to know the dog is on duty?


----------



## Faithful

nice signs we have bewere signs but Ilike these better . We have anatolian puppies they were born April 2011ready to go to there new homes.
www.livestockguardianangels.com


----------



## Wolf Flower

I made mine at buildasign.com. It's great as you can customize your sign with your own photo and message. Surprisingly affordable, too!


----------



## R&R Farm

Wolf, I doubt that I would venture into your yard.


----------



## Goatress

Wolf Flower thats a neat sign and good idea to have in Spanish as well....

I also thought about just putting up a CAUTION sign and under it say "stay away from fence" or "stay back from fence". I wonder if that would pass insurance muster....


----------



## Wolf Flower

Goatress said:


> Wolf Flower thats a neat sign and good idea to have in Spanish as well....


We live in an ag zone, so the orchards surrounding our property are always crawling with workers, and many don't speak much English. Plus, I figured that if all else fails and you can't even read, the picture of the dog will get the point across.

No one has to know the picture is of a 5 month old puppy staring wistfully at a cat.


----------



## Maura

I think the original sign is good. It simply asks that you let the dogs do their job of hanging with the livestock. It doesn't imply that the dogs will attack. If you knowingly keep dangerous dogs on your property you can be held liable if they attack someone. You do not knowingly keep dogs that are dangerous to humans on your property, just those who are dangerous to coyotes.


----------

